# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > صالة الإستراحة >  >  اضحك .. اضحك .. اضحك

## احمد الحبر

*واحد فاز بمليون ريال راح يكلم زوجته ، زوجته ماتت من الفرحة
قال : ياسبحان الله ، الخير لما يجي ، يجي كلّه مرّة واحدة !!!!!
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*دا يا احمد  الحبر الظاهر عليه كان ممكون وصابر
                        	*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*موبااااالغه

:1 (3)::1 (3)::1 (3):

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*واحد مسطول وجد مسطولة سارحة بى خيالها
قال لها : هوى انت عاشقة ؟ 
قالت ليهو : لا 3310



واحد مسطول في الحج لافي عكس الناس 
قالو ليهو مالك لافي عكس 
قال عندي شوط زايد عايز احزفو



مساطيل قالوا دايرين يحاكو صوت المطر..
الأول قال أنا الرعد: دل .. دل
التاني قال أنا المطر: طق.. طق.. طق
التالت شال اللحافات ودخل الغرفة.



مسطول قاعد في غرفة فجأة جاء زرزور دخل بالباب وطلع بالشباك التاني.
المسطول قال ليهو:
يعني عملت شنو؟
*

----------


## العجب24

*هههههههههههههههههههه
مشكور حبيبنا 
حلوة منك والله
                        	*

----------

